# Green eye gunk



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Today when I got home from school I noticed that Charlie had some pretty nasty green eye gunk in one of her eyes. This is the first time I've ever seen it. Usually she will have a little tiny bit of hard brown 'sleep' (she gets it after sleeping, I feel like its the same thing as 'sleep' in my eyes when I wake up). But this was a large amount of slimy gross green gunk that I have never seen before. Does it sound like an eye infection? Should I make an apt with my vet or should I leave it for a little while to see if it was just something that god caught in her eye?? Should I keep her separated from the pup?

The new pups eyes seem fine.. have been fine since I got her 2 weeks ago, very little discharge, except for after she wakes up which again I feel is normal.. Someone correct me if I am wrong here lol!

Ugh I don't want this to be an eye infection lol I have giving drops!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol I just had the same thing happen with Avery and posted about it. We went to the vet just in case and his eye was fine. But its good to have them checked to ensure nothing's stuck in there and she doesn't have any scratches...


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

If it's green gunk-yes, make a vet appointment.
Sounds like conjunctivitis (infection).
They'll give you some eye drops that will clear it up.

My girls have had it a couple of times.
Watch the pup too....usually it will get passed on to the other dog.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

She has an apt for today.. That was the earliest they could fit her in 
I've been watching the pup, cleaning like crazy and making sure they don't get too close to each other but everything looks good so far.

I've never had to give Charlie drops before so I'm hoping she won't make it too hellish (sorry if I'm not supposed to say that on here!!)


----------

